
Transform Your Bitcoin into Cold, Hard Cash - jhabdas
https://hackcabin.com/post/transform-bitcoin-cold-hard-cash/
======
edmanet
Yeah, the Bitpay card is nice except for the dormancy fee. If you don't use it
for 90 days they start charging you $5 a month. No thanks.

~~~
jhabdas
3 months without use seems like enough time to cancel a card should you decide
not to use it. Any other insights to share?

